# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  reaktywne zapalenie stawów czy chlamydia?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od roku leczę sie u reumatologa ,byłem juz w dwóch szpitalach, brałem encorton, sulfasalzynę,dicloduo, milurit, myopam, ketonal, metotrexat a teraz zastrzyki domięsniowe, ból jest niedo opisania, spuchniete palce u stóp, sztywność poranna, zapalenie cewki moczowej,nie moge chodzić juz z tym bólem aaż wyc sie chce... a lekarze nie potrafia postawić diagnozy, nie miałem robionego badania na chlamydię i teraz sam postanowiłem sobie go wykonać-czekam na wynik bo żadne leki nie pomagają!dodam,że od pewnego czasu mam tez jakieś plamy na penisie, które pieką, po maściach przechodzi ale na chwilę, mam pytanie czy ktoś miał podobne objawy i moze coś doradzić? bolerioza -wynik negatywny, toczeń-też.dodam iz wszystkie badania sa w normire CPR OB tylko 12, pomóżcie bo juz nie daje rady a lekarze przepisuja tylko leki które wcale nie pomagają.

----------


## TomaszK

Witam.
Mam podobny problem. praktycznie identyczny, zażywałem mniej więcej te same leki, nie pomagają. mam zdiagnozowane młodzieńcze zapalenie stawów (idiopatyczne). Jeśli możesz napisz jaki wynik z Chlamydii. Ja bym się bardziej nastawiał na reaktywnym zapaleniu stawów. Napisz od jakiego czasu jest ból, czy znalazłeś jakąś zależność z czymkolwiek, kiedy się nasila.

----------


## maja83

Jeśli dalej nie robiłeś sobie testu na chlamydię to zrób go jak najszybciej! Jeśli w tym czasie współżyłeś to kup swojej kobiecie w aptece jest dostępny viola chlamydia test koszt to ok. 65zł, a wynik masz po 15 minutach! Może leki nie działają, bo Ciebie leczą, a podczas sexu ponownie zarażasz się tym świństwem od partnerki!

----------

